
Hijacking Is Buffer Overflow - akalin
http://www.paulgraham.com/hijack.html
======
schoen
Interestingly, the technical argument here is slightly incorrect in light of
the subsequent development of ROP.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return-
oriented_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return-
oriented_programming)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weird_machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weird_machine)

